# Mit <iframe was auslesen und in einen Bild umwandeln?



## bluefighter002 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Ist es möglich wenn man durch iframe wie im folgenden Html code was auf eine seite ausließt das man das in ein Bild umwandeln kann?


```
<iframe src="http://gamercard.xbox.com/Zero%20one%20x.card" scrolling="no" frameBorder="0" height="140" width="204"></iframe>
```

http://zero-one-x.xardas.lima-city.de/gamercard.html

Würde das nämlich gern in einen Bild umwandeln das ich es dann in einen Forum als Signatur verwenden kann.

Thx schon mal für die hilfe...


----------



## franz007 (8. Dezember 2005)

In ein Bild umwandel macht ja der Browser!!

Mach einen Screenshot schneid ihn zu und fertig ist deine Forumsignatur!


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Dezember 2005)

Mit HTML-Mitteln kannst du weder etwas aus einem iFrame auslesen, noch ein Bild erzeugen.


----------



## bluefighter002 (9. Dezember 2005)

Bin jetzt in Html nicht so gut drauf.

Der <iframe Code oben ist der wie auf der xbox.com seite mit den Code kann man die Gamercard in eine Webseite einbauen.

Ich hab mir gedacht das es vielleicht irgendwie funktioniert das Html das in einer *.jpg, *.png oder *.gif ausgeben kann.

Weil sich die Card immer ändert, aber wenns nicht geht kann man auch nichts machen.

Thx, für die Antwort


----------



## Sk3l3tor (14. Dezember 2005)

Wie schon gesagt, mach doch einfach nen Screenshot!


----------

